# Discount benefits for ADNOC group employees



## mwauh

Hi Friends,

I work for an ADNOC group company. I know there are stores which provides discount for ADNOC group employees, however this is not published anywhere.

Does anyone know which stores in UAE provide such discount benefits to ADNOC employees?

Thanks


----------

